# Other languages



## Frank06

Hi,

How would you say in your language "Other languages".

*Dutch*: Andere talen
*French*: Autres languages
*Portuguese*: Outras línguas

I am primarily concerned about Polish, Chinese (Mandarin, simplified), Turkish and Spanish. But a translation in any other language would also be highly appreciated.

I'd love it if you could write the phrase in the 'original' script (including the diacritics) and in the nominative (if applicable).

Thanks in advance.

Frank


----------



## Belenvde

¡Hola!

En español: Otros idiomas


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
_Altres llengües_.
(Western Catalan: ['altɾes 'ʎengwes])


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: 

שפות אחרות (with nikkud: שָׂפוֹת אֲחֵרוֹת) (_safot aherot_)


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish:*
_muut kielet_


----------



## Mauricet

Frank06 said:
			
		

> *French*: Autres languages


Autres *langues*, or Autres *langages*.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Mauricet said:


> Autres *langues*, or Autres *langages*.


Oopsie, of course. Thanks for the correction!

Groetjes,

F


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*другие языки* /drugie yazyki/


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:  _aliaj lingvoj_.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* Diğer diller


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese**:* その他の言語 (sonota-no gengo)


----------



## Grop

Mauricet said:


> Autres *langues*, or Autres *langages*.



Hi, unless it was about computer languages, I would find much more natural to say _langues _than _langages_.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

First of, thanks for al lthe replies so far!



Frank06 said:


> *Portuguese*: Outras línguas





Belenvde said:


> En español: Otros idiomas


 
Which makes me wonder about
1. Portuguese língua versus idioma;
2. Spanish lengua ("llamada también idioma", dixit Wikipedia)

I found this online, but it sounds pretty artificial. In short (not a quote, but a resumé):
- *Língua* é um sistema formado por regras e valores presentes na mente dos falantes de uma comunidade linguística.
- *Idioma* é um termo referente à língua usado para identificar uma nação.

Which makes me wonder if I shouldn't start a new thread... 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Juri

Italian: altre lingue
Slovenian & Croatian: drugi jeziki.


----------



## Orlin

Juri said:


> Italian: altre lingue
> Slovenian & Croatian: drugi jeziki.


 
Croatian (and Serbian): drugi jezici.
Bulgarian: други езици/ drugi ezitsi.


----------



## Zsanna

In Hungarian: *más* nyelvek

However, *other* in Hungarian can also be *többi* and it depends on the context which is better to be used.
N.B.
más =_ other_ in the sense of _different from the one in question_
többi = _other_ in the sense of _similar other individuals _like the one in question (e.g. belonging to the same group); would also be followed by a singular noun: többi nyelv.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Ibang Salita/Ibang Wika/Sa ibang pangungusap    e.g./halimbawa'=  Sa ibang Wika,ang pagbalanghay ng salita ay may pagkakaiba.( In other language,there are different ways of word conjugation.)


----------



## Istriano

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of, thanks for al lthe replies so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder about
> 1. Portuguese língua versus idioma;
> 2. Spanish lengua ("llamada también idioma", dixit Wikipedia)
> 
> I found this online, but it sounds pretty artificial. In short (not a quote, but a resumé):
> - *Língua* é um sistema formado por regras e valores presentes na mente dos falantes de uma comunidade linguística.
> - *Idioma* é um termo referente à língua usado para identificar uma nação.
> 
> Which makes me wonder if I shouldn't start a new thread...
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Idioma and língua/lengua mean the same. 
Idiom in English is modismo in Spanish or frase feita in Portuguese.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

If I'm not mistaken, in simplified Chinese "other languages" is 别的语 (biéde yǔ).


----------



## Outsider

Frank06 said:


> I found this online, but it sounds pretty artificial. In short (not a quote, but a resumé):
> - *Língua* é um sistema formado por regras e valores presentes na mente dos falantes de uma comunidade linguística.
> - *Idioma* é um termo referente à língua usado para identificar uma nação.


I agree with you. That distinction is technical, and I dare say even a little pedantic. In everyday speech _língua_ and _idioma_ are synonyms, except that _idioma_ is rarer and belongs to a higher/more literary register in Portuguese.

I'm not sure about Spanish.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

In Spanish it's roughly the same as in Portuguese, although in linguistics you can use "idioma" if you want to avoid the status distinction language-dialect.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Άλλες γλώσσες»
'ales 'ɣloses (both feminine nominative pl.)
lit. "other languages"


----------



## إسكندراني

Arabic:
لغات أخرى
lughaat ukhraa


----------



## AutumnOwl

Sw*edish:* _andra språk_ is the most common, but _övriga språk_ can also be used


----------



## ger4

German: andere Sprachen
Latvian: citas valodas
Danish: andre sprog


----------



## marrish

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Turkish:* Diğer diller


In Urdu it's similar: دِیگَر زَبَانیں  without diacritics دیگر زبانیں diigar zabaaneN.

Hindi: anya bhaaShaaeN अन्य भाषाएँ


----------

